
Attention Is the Real Resource - tortilla
http://daringfireball.net/2010/03/attention_is_the_real_resource
======
jamesmcintyre
solution: design the rss feed with "top readers" in mind, inject "calls to
action" links in the rss feed (like "Hey you, yea you the RSS subscriber,
you're an avid reader and I appreciate that! I give FULL CONTENT access via
RSS in hopes that my most engaged readers will add valuable input to my posts.
Click here to comment and I'll try to respond and maybe even attach our
discussion to the article. (at least click through to see what others readers
are saying!)"

Get creative! Engage! Raise your expectation of engagement for your most
valuable readers. If a blogger is doing things right he/she will have designed
his blog posts to be a valuable "conversation" (and therefore making rss feeds
merely an "entry point").

------
adolph
Something Gruber didn't go into is how well Snell's comparison between web and
rss tracks to earlier comparisons made between print and web.

